# 开机不能自动mount 分区

## guichina

```
linux ~ # cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>

#/dev/sda1

UUID="925be401-4dd4-4821-b45d-08f4b72ede8e"    /         ext3              defaults,errors=remount-ro         0         1

/dev/sda5   /root/lean ext3       defaults,errors=remount-ro         0  0      

/dev/sda6  /root/resouce ext3   defaults,errors=remount-ro         0         0

#/dev/sda8 

UUID="89ef0f41-0c7e-4c3e-b86a-c8598cbc42fa"    /root         ext3         defaults,errors=remount-ro         0         0

#/dev/sda7

UUID="c002b772-2d35-4000-b618-077dc6fdb31f"    none         swap          sw         0         0

shm                              /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0  0  

proc                             /proc           proc    nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

其中 sda5 .sda6 开机不能自动挂载  

```
linux ~ # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1             20641788   7829188  11763960  40% /

udev                     10240       296      9944   3% /dev

/dev/sda8             41239376   7217796  31926708  19% /root

shm                     514804         0    514804   0% /dev/shm

```

开机后必须手动 mount -a 才能使用

```
linux ~ # mount -a

linux ~ # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1             20641788   7829204  11763944  40% /

udev                     10240       296      9944   3% /dev

/dev/sda8             41239376   7217800  31926704  19% /root

shm                     514804         0    514804   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda5             41294800   1087400  38109716   3% /root/lean

/dev/sda6             48277844  32245284  13580184  71% /root/resouce

```

权限应该没有什么问题，我一直都是用root用户的， mount -a 后 dmesg

```
[ 3326.082611] EXT3-fs (sda5): using internal journal

[ 3326.082616] EXT3-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[ 3326.133278] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[ 3326.133303] EXT3-fs (sda6): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

[ 3326.133577] EXT3-fs (sda6): using internal journal

[ 3326.133581] EXT3-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

```

我e2fsck之后 问题还是一样的？

高手帮忙！

----------

## ant1688

把defaults改成noatime试试看。

----------

## guichina

谢谢你的回答

但这样也还是没有用

----------

## yuelanghan

你把5，6 放到 7,8 的后面试试 ，看是不是/root  还没挂的话   /root/下面的不能先挂

我没试你先试试

----------

## evotouch520

仔细研究一下你的代码

----------

## gj313

我觉得那个挂载顺序应该反过来的

----------

## QTTg

是不是代码不对啊？

----------

## erqie

感觉好像是直接用/dev路径的不能自动挂载。而用UUID的能挂。我没遇到过，我的全是用/dev/sda1这种形式挂载的，全都能自动挂。

----------

